# Anyone done a fair and had packgoats in the fair catalog?



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to know if anyone has done pack goat shows with their 4-H groups at fair and had it be official. Below is part of what the new livestock manager emailed me. I am really frustrated because the last manager said we would be official this year and now we are doing demos again. I even had lots of adults wanting to compete in the fair this year too. Any advice for doing something for the kids and adults that I can present to her also?

" To make new divisions and classes to the fair, I must have a written statement from someone that I can look over it and look more into it. All decisions must be brought to a committee and then to the fair board. "

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

goingnutsmom said:


> I need to know if anyone has done pack goat shows with their 4-H groups at fair and had it be official. Below is part of what the new livestock manager emailed me. I am really frustrated because the last manager said we would be official this year and now we are doing demos again. I even had lots of adults wanting to compete in the fair this year too. Any advice for doing something for the kids and adults that I can present to her also?
> 
> " To make new divisions and classes to the fair, I must have a written statement from someone that I can look over it and look more into it. All decisions must be brought to a committee and then to the fair board. "
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Yes, we officially have our packgoats show at our fair as part of a 4-H event. Below are the "rules" for entering:

----------------------------------

**Entries must be in place by Saturday, September 18, 2010 at 8 am

**Entries will be released on Sunday, September 19, 2010 between 3 & 5 pm

*Arrival Times are:*

Friday September 17, 2010 between 5 pm and 10 pm

Saturday September 18, 2010 between 6 am and 8 am

*Packgoat Spectator Class Demonstration:*

Saturday September 18, 2010 at 7 pm

Spectator Class is a non-competitive informational demonstration event. 
Following demonstrations by 4-H packgoat exhibitors, spectators are invited to join exhibitors leading packgoats through the obstacle course in the show ring.

Exhibitors of dairy and market goats may attempt obstacle course with their own goats, if they choose.

*Show to begin on Sunday, September 19, 2010 at 12:00 noon *

Each exhibitor may show only one packgoat (wethers and dry does only). 
Each packgoat may be shown by only one exhibitor. 
All packgoat exhibitors that do not own their animals must have signed lease agreements into the 4-H office by July 1 of current year. 
Uniform for packgoat exhibitors: 
Boys and Girls: blue jeans, white shirt with collar, green bandana, no open toe shoes (no exceptions). 
Class Designations 
Novice: First packgoat showing for both goat and exhibitor. 
Intermediate: 2nd or 3rd year for goat or exhibitor in a packgoat show. 
Advanced: Goat or exhibitor must have shown at least 3 years.


```
CLASS                   1ST    2ND    3RD    4TH   5TH   6TH   7TH   8TH   9TH  10TH&UP

1 Novice Obstacle Class         13.00  12.00  11.00  10.00  9.00  8.00  7.00  6.00  5.00 4.00

2 Intermediate Obstacle Class   13.00  12.00  11.00  10.00  9.00  8.00  7.00  6.00  5.00 4.00

3 Advanced Obstacle Class       13.00  12.00  11.00  10.00  9.00  8.00  7.00  6.00  5.00 4.00

4 Grand Champion                RIBBON

5 Reserve Grand Champion        RIBBON
```


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a set score sheet they use for packgoat judging? We have had problems with inconsistent judging and I think some of the 4H leaders want to try and introduce standardized scoring, at least localy.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Sbell said:


> Does anyone have a set score sheet they use for packgoat judging? We have had problems with inconsistent judging and I think some of the 4H leaders want to try and introduce standardized scoring, at least localy.


Yes, I will post in another thread.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for this! Sorry it has been soooo long on the reply, I keep having computer problems. I will take this to our livestock manager and see if this is what she is looking for, it sounds like it to me.
thanks again!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There is an entire packgoat project manual in the NAPgA webpages. It's from the Lane COunty fair here in Oregon. Done by Jan Privratsky.


----------

